# 1993 Trek 2100



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

I was planning on buying my first road bike, and I came across a 1993 Trek 2100. 

http://www.bikepedia.com/quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1993&Brand=Trek&Model=2100&Type=bike

The guy is willing to sell the bike (including Look Arc Pedals) for $400. The bike seems to be in good condition from the pictures. So, is this a good deal?

If not, what should I offer him?

Thanks!


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a good bike, albeit outdated. It has a supreme ride. Finding one in excellent condition might appeal to a collector, essentially one who wore his out as a kid and wants one for sentimental reasons.

$400 sounds high, particularly for a bike with 7 speed and downtube shifters, among other things. You can find NEW bikes equipped with 9 speed brake lever shifters for not much more.


----------



## prideofphilly (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice!


----------

